
Node-Data is unique framework to support sql,nosql,graph in single ORM layer - ratneshsingh
https://github.com/ratneshsinghparihar/Node-Data
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
tckr
Could you publish test coverage statistics?

